# Canon 1Dc?



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all. I am thinking about getting a 1Dc as they are reasonable secondhand here at the moment. My main reason is for the 1/500th sec flash sync. I know its not a high iso camera and the files are relatively small but do you think that despite the age that this is still a viable camera option even now? thanks


----------



## pisicel (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't understand, isn't Canon EOS 1D C one of the latest creations?


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think he means 1D classic, the original 1D.  I guess the "C" in 1D C is 1D cinema.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

1d original ya


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 5, 2012)

The 1D is a good old camera if you don't mind the 3 megapixels.

Personally I would look at the 1D Mark II. You can always use high speed sync if you have an EX flash.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't have a decent flash yet and am more interested in the value third party options. To be honest I could use high speed sync with them flashes with the gear I have but fancied the weather proof, 8fps and the supposedly fast af for small money, the mark IIs either way are twice the money here, thanks rexbobcat


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> The 1D is a good old camera if you don't mind the 3 megapixels.
> 
> Personally I would look at the 1D Mark II. You can always use high speed sync if you have an EX flash.



4 mp don't you mean


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

gsgary said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D is a good old camera if you don't mind the 3 megapixels.
> ...


gsgary, do you use one of these?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

1D is a great camera in good light,i have shot it at iso3200 with reasonable results but in good light it's good auto focus is very fast not much slower than the modern camera 
I got this shot but the guy with the D3 didn't






Here's a few more 





iso 640











This one shows you how good the auto focus is


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

They are great shots.Can I take it from this you would recommend this camera?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

If thats all you can afford i dont use mine much now


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

gsgary said:


> If thats all you can afford i dont use mine much now



Thanks for the user info. It would be a luxury buy as I really don't need another camera, the sync speed and that has me tempted though


----------



## Dao (Jun 5, 2012)

So the features you are going after.

- 1/500 sync speed
- Faster AF
- Weather seal
- 8 fps


Maybe you need to ask yourself if you really need them, or just want them.   For faster AF, you need good lens to take advantage of it, if you do not have one, you are not able to take advantage of the faster AF.

For Weather seal, I don't know, I have not had a chance to really need it.  Besides, weather seal body and mount it with a non weather seal lens means no weather seal anyway.  As for the sync speed, how often you need 1/500 sync speed?   There are times that I do need a higher sync speed.  But if I going to spend the money on a body like the 1dc, I'd rather spend that money towards the flash.

As for frame rate, it does come in handy sometimes.  But I do not think I will buy the 1dc because I want 8 fps.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

Dao said:


> So the features you are going after.
> 
> - 1/500 sync speed
> - Faster AF
> ...


Truthfully i don't need all the functions that often or possibly at all. I spotted one on sale here for 320 euro and out of interest googled the specs.I was surprised by the 1/500th sync speed and a possible shutter speed of 1/16000 and had an idea that these type of speeds gave a flexibility to experiment that I currently don't have. I like doing mostly portraits and generally will photo anything. I have a 7d which does do 8fps. I just imagine that apart from doing some strobist off flash things with that sync speed that I could possible also get some more creative portraits with a narrower dof with the 1.3 crop factor than the 1.6.

Thanks all for the input


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

I have another camera that will sinc at 1/500


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

gsgary said:


> I have another camera that will sinc at 1/500


Hands up I lack the abilty to use that camera. I admittedly am not a small percentage as good as the gear i want


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

jaomul said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I have another camera that will sinc at 1/500
> ...



Here one from it using studio lighting and film that was 27 years out of date


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2012)

gsgary said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


I suppose we are spoiled with the digital revolution. The effort and learning curve before probably made it all more rewarding if not far more difficult


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm shooting nearly as much film now as digital


----------



## argar (Jun 5, 2012)

1D is a still great choice for the money and great camera for experiments. for 300$ or so you can buy Canon XTI, 20D, 30D...  if sync speed, faster AF, weather seal_,_ 8fps and hard to destroy body is important for you this is a good choice. If you do not make a super large prints, if you do not need to crop your photos a lot, 4.2Mpx is good enough. Canon 1D produce photos in resolution 2464 x 1648 not many monitors can display higher resolution than that, anyway. Overall if this camera is for experiments, for tough environment, for better AF I would definitely consider it. I do not recommend it as a primary camera or for work.... but definitely it is is still nice camera for back up and fun.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm just wondering why you want 1/500 sync speed? 1/250th works just fine for whatever I do in the studio. If I need faster usually it's outside and the 580EX II will do a high speed override so I can use it all the way up to 1/8000.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering why you want 1/500 sync speed? 1/250th works just fine for whatever I do in the studio. If I need faster usually it's outside and the 580EX II will do a high speed override so I can use it all the way up to 1/8000.



He wants it for outside for overpowering the sun


----------

